# Some neat journals



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

http://aquariumfarm.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=3111
http://aquariumfarm.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=5568
http://aquariumfarm.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=2950


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

haha, try babble fish. I don't think its japanese but that is the closes one.
http://world.altavista.com/


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

How do they get the plants planted so close together. Is it the substrate, tools?


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

good pair of tweezers... and a lot of patience


----------



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

Tweezers!










They make a world of difference. Even if you are just planting some small things not in such tight bunches it still helps a ton.


----------



## Corigan (Mar 15, 2004)

Ahh tweezers, I just bought a pair of those off of ya today mike. I can't wait to get em so I can throw my more inferior pair of tweezers out the window. 

Matt


----------



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

Yah you did! Hey they are going out tomorrow. 

I still use them big plastic goofy ones I have. They come in handy when my dog is being goofy and I am trying to do some work on the tank. He loves to bark at them when I take his tennis ball from him. Some day I am going to glue some googly eyes and buck teeth on them and chase him around. Would be funny. Well for me at least.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

yo yo mikey, hehe, that's the exact same tools i have tooo...the tweezers are the same, the scissors the same, even the quarter!!! :wink:


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

That is not Japanese; that is Chinese. I can translate the article if anyone is interested.



Paul


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

What kind of lighting do youthink they are using?


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Not sure which of the 3 articles you are refering to, but let me look at each and translate.


I might as well post the entire specs of each article:

article one:

size:90cm(L)x45cm(W)x45cm(H) 
lighting System:ADA 903x2(NA32wx5 or 4).....8hr/day 
Substrate System:BRUSTMANN Substrate, 美國矽砂(roughly translates 
into American fine sand; some sort of silicate?),ADA 
Iron Bottom,BRUSTMANN Liquid Fertilizer 
CO2 System:1.8kg aluminium CO2,ADA Pollen Glass Beetle 
40D.....1sec3~4bubbles 
Filter System:hydor 30 filter、BRUSTMANN white cotton(wool?)、
BRUSTMANN activated carbon.....change every 3 mons

article two:

lighting system is likely ADA...this guy said he used 4X30W
I will leave the rest up to you guys to look at because his pictures are really clear with detailed explanations. If you still wanna know any particular words then let me know.

article three:

lighting is a T4 60W DIY retrofit of a standard 15W hood which he later changed to DIY 3X24W


----------



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

Hub - give me my quarter back you klepto.

Paul - Thanks for translating. Not much different being done I guess. Interesting the light is only on for 8 hours a day on the one tank. Everything I have read always says 10-12 hours a day.


----------



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

mm12463 said:


> Hub - give me my quarter back you klepto.
> 
> Paul - Thanks for translating. Not much different being done I guess. Interesting the light is only on for 8 hours a day on the one tank. Everything I have read always says 10-12 hours a day.


8~12 hrs a day is all good. 8 hrs is enough for some plants. depends on what plants you have i think. less light = less algae problem, but not always, depends on all conditions. my light hr depends on tank size between 8~10 hrs. no more than 10 hrs a day. :lol:

Tim


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

are there any problems associated with a lower light period??? 

For example, I been running my tank 8 hours of light a day. 
My rotala, bacopa, etenellus, sag subulata are fine, but my ludwigia repens is shedding all its lower leaves and the new growth appears stunted... does anyone know why?


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Maybe the lower leaves arent getting the light that they require. You could try keeping it on for ten hours and see what happens.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

whoa! lol, talk about fast response! Ok, I'll up the light period and see if that makes a difference. 

The reason why i let the light go on for only 8 hours originally is cuz i noticed that's about the time when all the plant's leaves close up shop


----------



## aquoi (Mar 21, 2004)

hubbahubbahehe said:


> are there any problems associated with a lower light period???
> 
> For example, I been running my tank 8 hours of light a day.
> My rotala, bacopa, etenellus, sag subulata are fine, but my ludwigia repens is shedding all its lower leaves and the new growth appears stunted... does anyone know why?


More likely a nutrient deficiency...


----------



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

hubbahubbahehe said:


> are there any problems associated with a lower light period???
> 
> For example, I been running my tank 8 hours of light a day.
> My rotala, bacopa, etenellus, sag subulata are fine, but my ludwigia repens is shedding all its lower leaves and the new growth appears stunted... does anyone know why?





aquoi said:


> More likely a nutrient deficiency...





Sir_BlackhOle said:


> Maybe the lower leaves arent getting the light that they require. You could try keeping it on for ten hours and see what happens.


those two are all possibilities i think. try 10 hrs a day to see if plants are getting better. if not, its probably a nutrient deficiency.

Tim


----------

